# bitFUUL's Wabi Kusa Plant Balls - 7 Plant Nano Experiemence, Experience, Experiments



## AaronMB (May 9, 2012)

How is this little experiment coming along?


----------



## josolanes (Feb 28, 2012)

Also interested, I like the idea


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

It's coming along nicely actually! 
Some plants are dying, others transitioning, and others are growing rapidly.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol, awesome!


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Very Interesting...... +50 for creativity.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

What are the 7 plants you put in there?


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

a planted moss ball! how cool is that!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, I've updated my original posting by adding the plant types.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

is it a marimo ball or a homemade wabi kusa type thing?


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

I like it by the way. I ask because I have a couple of homemade wabi kusa sort of things that are very similar


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

It's neither (no ADA here). 
It's a ball of java moss with the plants stuck on top and inside.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

cool it looks good so far. I'm going to take updates of mine in a couple days they are doing really well


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Sweet, I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's a link to the thread I made when I first started it. http://plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=177132It has com a long way since then. I'm going to take update pics in the next couple days and pics of a "mini"kusa" I started a week or two ago


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

ophiophagus said:


> Here's a link to the thread I made when I first started it. http://plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=177132It has com a long way since then. I'm going to take update pics in the next couple days and pics of a "mini"kusa" I started a week or two ago


Very nice. I'm sure the tall design helps to keep the plants humid and happy.
Here is another lil project I started today.

5 plants in a shotglass.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

the shot glass looks cool. i updated my thread with a bunch of new pics http://plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=177132


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Many things are growing nicely, while a few things died. 
Here are some new shots.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking good I'm going to get on that tutorial for you soon


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I've got a few of these glass cubes around my house now, all of them doing different things. 
Here are a couple shots of the ones outside, they are doing well.


----------

